
A Million N95 Masks Are Coming from China–On Board the NFL Patriots’ Plane - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-million-n95-masks-are-coming-from-chinaon-board-the-new-england-patriots-plane-11585821600
======
rmason
Are these the ones France claimed they'd bought but the U.S. got there first?

